# How many bags of aquasoil.



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm trying to set up an standard 55 gal heavily planted tank, but I don't know how many bags of Aqua Soil (9 liters) would I need. Please help me out.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just did a 40Gallon 36x12 and it took 2 bags to get 2.5" to 3" depth sloped front to back. So if you have a 48x12, 3 bags should get you 3" depth if my calculations are correct.


----------

